# shirt woot



## gnarle (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows a little more about woot than I do. This past weekend shirt.woot.com had a "Side Deal" (in the top right of the page) linking to my T shirt store. I am not affiliated with woot and I'm not even sure how they found us. Either way, that little side deal link gave my traffic an unexpected boost of about 4000 people in a 24 hour period. Has this happened to anyone else?

gnarle


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes! And I can explain all. They're starting out by just putting shops that they find and think are cool in the Side Deal spot. Some time this side deal spot will change into an advertising space that you have to pay for (like the side deal on the main Woot! page, which costs $3000/day... it won't be nearly that expensive on Shirt.Woot, though). You have Jay Johnson at Woot to thank for putting your shop in the Side Deal.

P.S. I remember when you were the Side Deal. It was weird that they linked to your 'about' page instead of your main page... that probably made your traffic not as valuable as it otherwise could have been.


----------



## gnarle (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes I actually saw the large amount of traffic, figured out where it was coming from and then I went to the discussion of my site.

I received two comments about people not understanding where to buy items. This was somewhat frustrating to me but I changed the "Home" link to "Shop" so that it would be clear. I imagine there were quite a few hits from people that saw the about us page and just left. I wish I had known that they were going to put me up there I would have made them a coupon code and had them link to the shop. Oh well I missed out.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Did you see many extra sales form your 4,000 extra visitors?


----------



## gnarle (Sep 6, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> Did you see many extra sales form your 4,000 extra visitors?


Sorry for the late response. I was actually incorrect, one of my traffic tracking programs said I had 4,000 views which is false. Google analytics shows that I had 4,000 page views and 1,000 visitors. We got a few extra sales from the exposure but not at the same level as our previous conversion rate (our previous traffic was pretty much only people in our target market, for the record). I think this has to do with a few factors:

1) A certain % of those visitors are not my target market (Males age 16-30)

2) We don't have ANY female clothing just yet, so that turns away all females shopping for themselves (They could buy gifts).

3) Woot linked to my about us page rather than my shop, and my shop was labeled "Home" at the time (there were actually complaints on the site for this)

4) Woot users want to pay $10.00 for a shirt, not $20+.


I'm not complaining, I think its amazing that Woot did this for us at such an early stage in our business, it was a free little internet market test! I hope they do it again once our company is more robust.

gnarle


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One of my sites also got featured as the woot side deal. I had pretty much the same response.

Their visitors weren't really in my site demographic (lots of my t-shirts are text and they don't like text).

I got a few extra sales because of it though. I ask where people heard about the store on my order form (I also get referrer stats from all orders) and they sent a handful of orders (less than 10), but lots of traffic (over 1000 uniques).

I actually talked to the woot guys about it and they said they actually read the forum here (as well as many other places online) and check out signatures and stuff to look for new sites to feature


----------



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

does anyone know how long shirtwoot features sites on the 'side deal'? i assume it's for a very short period of time. 

if that's the case, then a 1000 new visitors in that amount of time sounds like it could be helpful, even if it's not from your exact target market, no?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skanes said:


> does anyone know how long shirtwoot features sites on the 'side deal'? i assume it's for a very short period of time.
> 
> if that's the case, then a 1000 new visitors in that amount of time sounds like it could be helpful, even if it's not from your exact target market, no?


It's for 24 hours.

1000+ new visitors in that time may be a bit helpful (in terms of more people "seeing" your tees and *possibly* telling someone else about them who *may* be interesting in buying).

But just having 1000's of new visitors to your site that are totally untargeted isn't really useful at all. Just adds traffic and not much else.

The shirt.woot traffic is at least semi-targeted in the fact that they are generally people interested in buying t-shirts (even if they aren't interested in *your* t-shirts)


----------



## gnarle (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Rodney explained it well.


----------

